

Ask HN:Search Engine not Indexing - JimWillTri

One of my sites is on a Linode VPS. I'm getting this error message when I check to see what is indexable. Any ideas as to what is going on? Main directory files are on /var/www/html/.<p>Apache 2 Test Page
powered by CentOS<p>This page is used to test the proper operation of the Apache HTTP server after it has been installed. If you can read this page it means that the Apache HTTP server installed at this site is working properly.
======
rquantz
This is something better asked on serverfault.com

